# I candled my egg, what is meant to look like?



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

This morning I candled one of the eggs, it's 3days old(aprox), and it's all clear inside!I couldn't see a yolk, or a little black dot or any veins, although I didn't candle it in the dark( could that make a difference ?)
What does this mean?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

An all clear egg is infertile...although it usually takes about five days before you can really tell anything, I can normally see the start of a vein before that. I don't normally have to candle mine in the dark its pretty easy to see.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's helpful to candle in the dark, especially if the light you're candling with isn't super bright. If you're using a very bright light you don't need the darkness as much.

Eggs need to be at least 5 days old before you can tell anything from candling.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Even if the egg ends up being infertile, do not remove it. It will only cause the female to lay more. leave it in there until the other start to hatch.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does it help to candle it at about 7 days, or would it be to hard to tell by then ?oh ,also I candled it in the dark yesterday and there is a yolk.but I have a feeling if one is infertile then the others will be too.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would candle them at 5 days and on you should start to see veins at 5 day , If you do it in the dark i think it makes it easier to see


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok thanks,actually today is the 5th so I'll candle tonight and let you know tomoz.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well none of them seem to be growing...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this their first time (breeding)? This happens sometimes if they have never bred before, it could take several clutches before they have fertile eggs.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought them from a breeder as a pair so no it's not their first time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a pair where the first two eggs were infertile but the last two were fertile, so just because one isn't fertile doesn't mean the others wont be.


----------

